# 2nd cycle and a BFP!



## TraceyK (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Well, what a month January was ...

It started off with a BFN on New Year's Eve and severe depression set in. The same day a friend told me she was pregnant and I fell to pieces. My reaction to her news upset her and we're now no longer friends. 

This Monday, I woke to find the entire downstairs of my house under 2 inches of water. No, not a burst river bank, but a burst water pipe in our 1st floor bathroom (cowboy plumber - house is only 13 months old). Water rained through our ceiling killing all carpets, furniture, a very expensive TV and surround sound etc .... So I had to move out, along with my 2 dogs and 16 month old DD and have been living at my mum and dad's all week while my husband camps out on the top floor, shouting at the insurance people, who don't seem to care much. All this excitement made me forget that I was 2 days overdue, so I popped to Superdrug for a test kit, and low and behold a BFP!

Last time I was on clomid it took 5 cycles before my BFP. This time it took just 2 - but on both of these recent cycles I experienced ovulation pain (from both sides, both cycles) and I already feel a little lightheaded. Last time I breezed through 9 months without a twinge, craving or anything. I don't think this one will be quite such an easy ride!

I've spoken with my fertility clinic and I've been booked in for a freebie 7 week scan later this month and I've been told to carry on taking my metformin along with progesterone pessaries twice a day until I hit the 20 week mark. This is the same procedure as last time as I'm at a high risk of miscarriage (although I've never had one).  But until the nurse sees a heartbeat at the scan, I won't really believe it happening.

Due date = 1 October 2008 (my birthday!)

I was absolutely dreading another month on clomid, as I had so many nasty side effects last month - I feared what was in store the next time around! So please, don't give up on the loopy pills - they are disgustingly awful tablets, but they can be wonderful too! Just look at all the other BFPs being posted on this site!

Good luck everyone - I hope and pray you all get your much-deserved BFPs very very soon,

Love and hugs,

Tracey
xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

tracey welldone hunny   so pleased you have got your  

very pleased for you hunny  

oooo need to update my list  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations hun thats great news   heres to a happy and healthy 9 months          

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

thats brilliant news welldone     hope you have a happy & healthy 9mths     xx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

congratulations on your


----------



## hopetocomplete07 (Feb 2, 2007)

Congratulations!  Every cloud and all that with all the awfull circumstances!  I've just started clomid and hearing your news has lifted my spirits today xxx


----------



## LAM (Oct 13, 2007)

congratulations
Hope that you get the house sorted soon.


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Congratulations from the other TK! x


----------

